# Ladder on a flats boat??



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

If you are wearing fins you can practically swim right into the boat from the thrust of the fins.

They do have folding ladders...I would not mount one to the hull.


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

The majority of these skiffs have tabs. With the small amount of transom space left and right of the motor combined with the location of the tabs - don't give you much room at all to fit a ladder.


----------



## Godzuki86 (Nov 30, 2013)

> The majority of these skiffs have tabs.  With the small amount of transom space left and right of the motor combined with the location of the tabs - don't give you much room at all to fit a ladder.


Pssshhhttt who needs a ladder when your friends boat has tabs


----------



## RonBari (Jun 30, 2012)

> If you are wearing fins you can practically swim right into the boat from the thrust of the fins.
> 
> They do have folding ladders...I would not mount one to the hull.


..What he said..   We bought one for our Ankona SUV 17 and never used it.  Hands on the rail, a half-hearted scissor kick and I'm back on board... and I'm an old guy.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

I have pushed my boat off flats and since flat boats are so low to the water just pull yourself in over the gunnel


----------



## Finn Maccumhail (Apr 9, 2010)

I'll echo what everybody else has said. A skiff has such low gunnels that you can easily pull yourself over. I'm a big dude and have done it many times myself- just be careful to not put bare feet on the trim tabs because you can cut the hell out of your feet on them. Or even rip them off the transom.

That being said, I'm putting one on the Panga I'm having built. But mine isn't a micro and with the family I need something more easily used than just what I require.

It will go above the tab like this:


----------



## ghstdanc (Jul 15, 2008)

This was my solution on my Hewes. I could flop into the boat but my wife needed help in the deeper water, when we were snorkeling. It's a Garelick release bracket with a set back. If you like it IM me tad I'll try to track down the exact part #s


----------



## palmettoinspect (Dec 19, 2014)

At 30 years old I can start to understand the need for a ladder on a flats boat, but for the mean time it really isn't hart hard to pull yourself up in a flats boat. I can still hope right up with just using my arms even in deep water. 

Depending on your age and health I would rather not put one on until I needed it.


----------



## jacobjalvarado (Mar 10, 2015)

Thanks guy! I'm pretty young and was a competitive swimmer for most of my life so I'm sure I would have no problem hopping back in. I wasn't sure because I've never tried to get in in deeper water. Ive only been stuck dragging my friends boat off the flats whenever we got stuck.


----------



## Les_Lammers (Feb 17, 2007)

I use this: http://www.westmarine.com/buy/davis-instruments--stirrup-swim-ladder--142218

My skiff has high sides. Works just fine.


----------



## jimsmicro (Oct 29, 2013)

I can pull myself in easily but women have less upper body strength and have a hard time so if you're taking some girls a ladder is a good idea.


----------



## Megalops (Oct 23, 2011)

> I can pull myself in easily but women have less upper body strength and have a hard time so if you're taking some girls a ladder is a good idea.


And add children, old men and fat dudes with the ladies. It's easy to get in a skiff in waist deep water, a whole other deal in water over your head without fins.  Be careful fellas.


----------



## palmettoinspect (Dec 19, 2014)

> I can pull myself in easily but women have less upper body strength and have a hard time so if you're taking some girls a ladder is a good idea.



Even more reason to not get one, cop a little feel while helping them in.lol J/K ;D


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

I am 67. I swim long distance 3 days a week and work out for bone density 3 days a week. Also bike and run. So I can get in and out and any women in my boat will not get in the dirty water. Now my big fat brother in law would need a fork lift to get back in [smiley=1-scarysmoker.gif]


----------



## RTS (Jul 9, 2012)

Double backflip with a full twist? ;D


----------



## BadKnotGuy (Jul 8, 2012)

Wait till you see his landing net....


----------



## Icroc (Feb 23, 2013)

I have been trying to figure out some kind of swim ladder for my waterman, without drilling holes in my transom. 
I have attached a few pics of what I have come up with to attach to my trolling motor puck. 
it has worked pretty well so far.


----------



## Icroc (Feb 23, 2013)

Pics


----------



## Icroc (Feb 23, 2013)

Pics


----------



## Capteasterling (Mar 10, 2021)

If you have a Jack Plate, this may work. Bob's Machine Shop : Boarding Ladder


----------



## Capteasterling (Mar 10, 2021)




----------



## Jason M (Aug 13, 2017)

Why just not use a rope ladder that you could tie to the poling platform or console?


----------



## fatman (Nov 23, 2012)

Jason M said:


> Why just not use a rope ladder that you could tie to the poling platform or console?


y'ever try to climb a rope ladder? Especially one hanging free on the bottom?


----------



## Jason M (Aug 13, 2017)

fatman said:


> y'ever try to climb a rope ladder? Especially one hanging free on the bottom?


I could see it being difficult but when your floating in the water to get into a skiff all your trying to do is get your butt over the gunnel.


----------



## Half Shell (Jul 19, 2016)

Jason M said:


> I could see it being difficult but when your floating in the water to get into a skiff all your trying to do is get your butt over the gunnel.


That works for most any young guy here but the average 50-year old wife, not so much. My wife pulled my rub rail away trying to do that; it was a pain to get back in right.


----------



## Redfishwhisperer (Jan 22, 2017)

Stainless Steel Folding Step


Are you looking for quality-made Folding Steps for your boating needs? Click here to shop our Folding Steps made from marine-grade material today!




gemlux.com


----------



## Capt.Ron (Mar 5, 2014)

Finn Maccumhail said:


> I'll echo what everybody else has said. A skiff has such low gunnels that you can easily pull yourself over. I'm a big dude and have done it many times myself- just be careful to not put bare feet on the trim tabs because you can cut the hell out of your feet on them. Or even rip them off the transom.
> 
> That being said, I'm putting one on the Panga I'm having built. But mine isn't a micro and with the family I need something more easily used than just what I require.
> 
> It will go above the tab like this:


U.S.S. Aqua Duce


----------



## tide_runner (Aug 1, 2021)

If you don't want to carry extra gear like a ladder just tie your bow line off like this and you will have a step to help get in.


----------



## Breeze (Aug 7, 2016)

Made my own rope ladder. I just hook it to the poling platform. You really only need one step.


----------



## BigBlueNation (Dec 22, 2019)

There is a TH Marine version called a twist ladder (or something close to that) that many folks run here on bass boats in TN and KY. It is similar to the previous post showing the ladder that installs on the jackplate. The TH version tucks out of the way quite well when not being used...just keep on mind if you have two power poles, you will likely need to make some modifications to get it on.


----------



## Team Geezer (6 mo ago)

BigBlueNation said:


> There is a TH Marine version called a twist ladder (or something close to that) that many folks run here on bass boats in TN and KY. It is similar to the previous post showing the ladder that installs on the jackplate. The TH version tucks out of the way quite well when not being used...just keep on mind if you have two power poles, you will likely need to make some modifications to get it on.


I have one arriving today for my HPX. Expensive! I hope it's a good choice.


----------



## Jason M (Aug 13, 2017)

BigBlueNation said:


> There is a TH Marine version called a twist ladder (or something close to that) that many folks run here on bass boats in TN and KY. It is similar to the previous post showing the ladder that installs on the jackplate. The TH version tucks out of the way quite well when not being used...just keep on mind if you have two power poles, you will likely need to make some modifications to get it on.


That's a pretty sweet idea. Makes sense for that market too.


----------



## MikeChamp12 (May 17, 2021)

I’ve seen one that kind of wedges in with the cap and side of hull. It’s removable. Let me see if I can find a link.


----------

